# Buick Regal seats



## RedEco (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if Regal seats would fit in the cruze? I am tired of cleaning my light gray seats. I might be able to source some GS seats


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

not sure they would swap. both cars use side airbags in the seats and that may interfere with safety. would love to have the buick seats since they are way more comfortable


----------

